# Has anyone ran a full delete yet?



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

So after doing (and continuing to do) some digging into what I can expect from a Cruze oil burner, I'm leaning towards a full delete on the motor. EGR, DEF, DPF, muffler- all of it, gone. Has anyone done this before, and if so, what can I expect as far as how the car will respond? Would prefer to not have more headaches than before, with all the "DEF quality poor" lights and bad NOX sensors and numerous recalls that are rampant in these kinds of systems. 

I found a reputable, well known tuner that can tune the motor to run without the emissions equipment on it, and I believe it will be just a matter of removing the exhaust system, as well as plugging the EGR. I want this car to last a while, and I know that a diesel with this amount of emissions equipment on it is a diesel with vast reserves of power and economy just waiting to come to the surface. It's not going to win races, nor will it pay for itself anytime soon- I get that, but I'll never find the limits of the motor with these kinds of harness on it.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

There's a couple on here who are. 

I can't decide if I'm.going to do that or sell the car and get back into diesel trucks. My commute is now 1/2 mile. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

there are many


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Awesome. Can you point me in the direction of the information? Even the tuner websites seem hush-hush on the topic.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Awesome. Can you point me in the direction of the information? Even the tuner websites seem hush-hush on the topic.


Well, considering it's completely illegal, it's probably in their best interest to keep it from being too public.

As the car ages, I'll obviously be weighing my options more carefully as far as fixing emissions issues versus a full delete - but if I'm deleting it, I want everything gone. Removing the DEF tank would get you around 50 lbs off the ass of the car (DEF is about 9 lbs per gallon). Removing all the extra equipment should probably save another 20-30 lbs.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Very true. I have considered the legality of such an endeavor, but never took into account the weight savings.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

OP, there are several threads on here about the delete and the challenges in doing so, might be a good idea to do a search on here and read up about it


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Very true. I have considered the legality of such an endeavor, but never took into account the weight savings.


Yup, and every little bit certainly helps. ****, one could even add it at least a saver spare (in the non-CTD factory location) and still save 60-70 lbs.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...0353-delete-tune-down-pipe-now-available.html


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

http://www.oztuner.com/
Has everything you need to delete it


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

@Jdrury15, you deleted yours with Fleece from the start right. Just wondering the deal with your recent plugs for these guys. I'm deleting mine shortly and have not bought from anyone yet. I know both companies are reputable in the field so any insight?


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

I believe I'll go with Fleece for mine, too. Thanks for the input, guys.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> @Jdrury15, you deleted yours with Fleece from the start right. Just wondering the deal with your recent plugs for these guys. I'm deleting mine shortly and have not bought from anyone yet. I know both companies are reputable in the field so any insight?


It's the same company it allows them to advertise and sell it and if he EPA comes knocking it won't hurt the the other company.


----------



## PaPatriot5565 (Oct 22, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Yup, and every little bit certainly helps. ****, one could even add it at least a saver spare (in the non-CTD factory location) and still save 60-70 lbs.


I saw a guy take his out and put in a full size spare. When you say you delete the car does this mean you can turn the system off. I have a 2014 CruzeTDI and the NOS sensor was replaced under recall and then after the warranty was done it had to be replaced again. That was a year a go. Now the code came up again. It cost me $600 Is this something I have to look forward to every time I turn around. How can you delete this system. There is no emissions where I live


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Previously, when deletes were available, they were both a hardware change and a tune. The DPF is either gutted or replaced with just a regular downpipe, and the vehicle no longer uses DEF, so in theory you can remove the SCR and the DEF tank. Definitely not something you could switch on and off at will.

That all said, the EPA cracked down, hard, a year or two ago (mainly because of those assholes who think rolling coal is something people like, which it isn't). After that, delete downpipes/tunes are basically unobtanium. They _do_ exist, but they're very tricky to find (for a reason), and not cheap.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

PaPatriot5565 said:


> I saw a guy take his out and put in a full size spare. When you say you delete the car does this mean you can turn the system off. I have a 2014 CruzeTDI and the NOS sensor was replaced under recall and then after the warranty was done it had to be replaced again. That was a year a go. Now the code came up again. It cost me $600 Is this something I have to look forward to every time I turn around. How can you delete this system. There is no emissions where I live


i have full size spare where the def tank used to be


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

boraz said:


> i have full size spare where the def tank used to be


You're also in CN; Check your PM


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DslGate said:


> You're also in CN; Check your PM


where i am is irrelevant, my delete came from the us


----------

